# Roll Offs



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

How do you like the tubs compared to a square can? They are cheaper I know, but they don't seem as tough. Not many seem to build square cans for the smaller roll off trailers. Does the tarp system get in the way of the flatbed, or do you not bother with the flatbed?


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

Coincidence. Good deal. 

http://worcester.craigslist.org/for/2979392990.html


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Morning Wood said:


> How do you like the tubs compared to a square can? They are cheaper I know, but they don't seem as tough. Not many seem to build square cans for the smaller roll off trailers. Does the tarp system get in the way of the flatbed, or do you not bother with the flatbed?


 Haven't tried any yet. Doing my due diligence. I did try the tarp system, works well. I for sure would go with a bumper pull, a super up winch and good tarp system. Bumper pull is plenty sturdy for what I need.


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

Prices around here are pretty low already. 
10 yard- $350- 2 tons
15 yard- $450- 3 tons
$95-$150/ ton overage
2-3 week allowed, $25 per week after that

I would have a hard time competing with those numbers with a small roll off dump and a hand full of cans. If you are a builder with multiple jobs running and the need for a good turn over of cans it would make sense. That Craigslist link I posted seems like a good deal. That setup new is like $16k.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Morning Wood said:


> Prices around here are pretty low already.
> 10 yard- $350- 2 tons
> 15 yard- $450- 3 tons
> $95-$150/ ton overage
> ...


 Yep, multiple projects. 10 yard here is 600$, dump around 250$ Main thing is control over delivery and pick up though, just need it to pay for itself.


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

Jaws said:


> Yep, multiple projects. 10 yard here is 600$, dump around 250$ Main thing is control over delivery and pick up though, just need it to pay for itself.


My dump trailer has already saved me $470 in dump fees. That's just for two jobs!


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

Jaws said:


> Yep, multiple projects. 10 yard here is 600$, dump around 250$ Main thing is control over delivery and pick up though, just need it to pay for itself.


You're lucky to have a flat rate at your dump. Take advantage of it while you can. For $600/ 10 yard I would definitely go for it.


----------



## ESSaustin (Mar 27, 2010)

Jaws said:


> Yep, multiple projects. 10 yard here is 600$, dump around 250$ Main thing is control over delivery and pick up though, just need it to pay for itself.


JAWS- Are you saying to _purchase_ a 10CY can is $600, or _renting_ a 10CY is $600???


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

ESSaustin said:


> JAWS- Are you saying to purchase a 10CY can is $600, or renting a 10CY is $600???


I think he means renting. Buying a 10 yard can has got to be a couple thousand.


----------



## Timo (Nov 22, 2006)

Morning Wood said:


> I think he means renting. Buying a 10 yard can has got to be a couple thousand.


You're right about that. The most recent quote I received for u-dump cans are $2,800 each.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

ESSaustin said:


> JAWS- Are you saying to _purchase_ a 10CY can is $600, or _renting_ a 10CY is $600???


Rent. Its actually 540$ 

3 11 yard cans, a bumper pull trailer with a suped up winch and tarp cover is about 23 grand, with all of the add ons and upgrades.

On the other hand I could buy 3 bumper pull 16 x 7 with 3 foot sides for that.

Or two dump trailers and another cargo box trailer, all lettered and logo'd....

Decisions


----------



## mnjconstruction (Oct 5, 2008)

Up here in the woods were i am from its very cheap to have a roll off dropped off and hauled away. I use to have a small dump truck but to start doing cans wouldnt be worth it up here. Unless you were going to start hauling other peoples **** too


----------



## ESSaustin (Mar 27, 2010)

Jaws said:


> Rent. Its actually 540$


WOW. I dont know what part of Texas you are in, but 40cy bins are less than that around here.


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

Get 1 dump trailer for now and see how it works before investing any further.

Dump trailers seem to have a high resale value so if you wanted to do the cans, you still could.


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

I don't only work in cities. The cost a can is ridiculous when outside of city limits. $300 for the can then the extra delivery cost of $150 each way and $50 a ton to dump. IT is so much cheaper to run a dump trailer and do it in house.

A hook lift would be interesting trailer to have a flatbed enclosed and can all on one platform. The cost has all ways been hirer than just getting a trailer for each so I never pulled the trigger on one.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Highland Lakes, ESS.

10 yarder is 460, I apologize. Never rent them. 540 for a 20, which is what I rent. Allied might be cheaper but I detest them.

Bam, have a trash trailer, just not a dump. Would like the dump trailer, but can't leave them in the municipalities I work in. With dumpsters I can leave them on site, with my magnets on them, and control when they are picked up and delivered, which is a problem here. 

Going to look at a set up another GC uses tomorrow, and talk about whether they are paying for themselves and possibly even profitable.


Hauling others trash has no appeal, just looking at something that might bring more professionalism to our projects.


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

How come you aren't allowed to leave dump trailers on site but you can dumpsters?


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

BamBamm5144 said:


> How come you aren't allowed to leave dump trailers on site but you can dumpsters?


Rich people who own the city don't like it I guess


----------

